# changer la barrette mémoire d'un tournesol



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2011)

salut les gars..!!!!!!

j'aimerai changer la barrette 256mo de mon tournesol 800mhz.
savez-vous les références exactes des barrettes compatibles? et si il existe  des barrettes 1 go compatibles?
merci d'avances
à bientot


----------



## da capo (4 Mai 2011)

http://fr.crucial.com/eu/store/listparts.aspx?model=iMac%20(G4-800)&Cat=RAM

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/6181/memoire-nuimpact-512-mo-sodimm-pc133-garantie-a-vie.html

je n'ai pas vu de barrette dispo en 1go


----------



## CBi (4 Mai 2011)

Sur un tournesol 800MHz, le maximum que tu peux mettre est 1Go via 2 barrettes = 512 à l'extérieur et 512 à l'intérieur en ouvrant la boule.

Des détails ici et pour les mémoires ici.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2011)

un grand merci pour votre aide les gars!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h58 ----------

j'ai acheté une barrette 512 soit disant compatible avec mon tournesol. mais qui en réalité a un format 2 fois plus petite!!!que celle de l'ordi!!!
la référence de ma barrette la voici PC-133 144-pin SO-DIMM.
et il me semble que celles qui corresponds on liens que vous m'avez envoyé soient les memes. 
je ne comprend!! ce pourait il que mon ordi est un emplacement de barrette différents des autres?


----------



## didgar (5 Mai 2011)

Salut !

Si tous les iMac G4 800 sont identiques, ils peuvent embarquer deux barrettes de format différent comme évoqué plus haut !

A l'intérieur, inaccessible sans démontage, c'est de la SDRAM PC 133 au format 168 broches.
Sous la machine, _accessible en ayant juste dévissé la partie alu brossée_, c'est de la SO-DIMM 144 broches PC 133.

La barrette que tu as achetée se monte sous la machine.

A+

Didier


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2011)

merci pour les conseilles.....j'ai donc branché la barrette en dessous mais quand j'allume un biiiip etrange sonne et l'ecran reste noir!!!!!comment faire..?
je vous revoudrai ça !!!!!merci enormément de m'aider les gars..


----------



## christophe2312boulot (6 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
Peu être mal la barrette est mal enfoncée, ou bien non compatible,  hors service?


----------

